# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Doggcrapp

## HULKBOY

Any body ever heard of this training method..ive been reading up on it lately and its definately different but it makes sense to me..im just scared to try something diff cause i wanna stick with what works..and on paper this training method seems great.. so anybody have experience w/this DOGGCRAPP method????

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I have done doggcrapp training. Or well I should specify I have done a routine based on doggcrapps ideas(doggcrapp nuts tend to become very upset if you claim you do a doggcrapp routine without acctualy consulting dc himself).

All I can say is that it works very well. To well acctualy lol. I gained so much quad strenght so fast that I totaly wrecked my already bad knees.

Its a awsome way to train. You defenetly need a good workout partner though. I throw it in into my routine every now and than. But I can not se myself doing it year round. Only when I load myself with all the juice I can find and eat a elephant each day  :Big Grin: 

I am a bigger fan of higher set non failure training. More friendly on the body.

----------


## D7M

so what is it anyway? never heard of it

----------


## HULKBOY

JOHAN was it weird starting out doing the routine cause it just seems like not enough work ya know it seems like i wouldnt even get a pump..dont get me wrong i know its not about gettin a pump but it just doesnt see like enough work..i think im gonna try it out on monday and see how it goes..

----------


## HULKBOY

> so what is it anyway? never heard of it


heres a layout of the DOGGCRAPP method.. its a good read if your up for it..


Doggcrap training (originally written by Doggcrap aka Dante)

&quot;It is so tough to talk about training when I am not in front of someone. In real life or at my gym people will see me or someone I train and be convinced that my system works very well. And in person I can explain how it all fits together. But for some reason giving an opinion on training online offends a lot of bodybuilders. It is like a blow to their ego as if your putting them down or telling them they dont know how to train. And then you get every HIT, periodization, and brainwashed Wieder principledisciple arguing with me why their method is the best and I am wrong. 

People get pissed if they think what they might be doing training wise is wrong or not the most productive. It's human nature. I can continually turn 170lb guys (who go along with me 100%) into 260lb plus monsters over and over but I cannot help guys who are 190-230lbs who are stuck in their ways. Those guys can continue to take the long road or never get there. 

In the past months since Ive put my methods out there to view, I continue to hear different arguments against my way of training. Hey its radically different than the norm and like I said people cant stand to think what they are presently doing training wise isn't the best! So far Ive heard the usual gamut (overtraining, undertraining, undervolume, CNS saturation). One guy who said &quot;not enough stimulation per workout&quot;-sadly he has confused volume to equal gains. WRONG!!! If volume = gains go head and do 100 hard setsper bodypart and do each bodypart once every 3 weeks. Please tell me what incredible gains you get. 

To me all this is an egotistical way to debunk a radically different method because you dont want to believe what your presently doing is incorrect or 'slower gaining'. No one is overtraining or undertraining that I train. Every bodybuilder that I haverained has gained at least 47lbs! This sport is full of fragile egos, pseudo-experts, armchair bicep curlers. I am a very advanced bodybuilder but the only thing I am conceited about is I truly believe I could take anybody reading this and turn them inta 4.0lbs per inch bodybuilder. I love taking a humble bodybuilder who doubts his genetics and making him the largest guy in his gym. That is so fun for me. I love the people who whisper in the corners that &quot;he must be loaded to the hilt&quot; yet he is on thsame things they are. I love hearing the petty jealousy and anger that comes over other bodybuilders now that the guy I trained is the big boy on the block. 

Im not pushing my methods on anyone. I want you to decide for yourself with deductive reasoningBut if you have been lifting for 4-5 years and people aren't commenting, stating or asking questions about you being a bodybuilder on a daily basis-I think thats embarrassing and you might want to question if what you are doing training wise has merit it. I only train hardcore bodybuilders (and some fitness girls) down here in So Cal. (its not my main job--I turn down about 90% of people due to my own personal reasons--which are mostly after interviewing them I feel they wont do what I say 100%) 

I avery, very good at turning normal people into the biggest bodybuilders in their area. Ive trained 7 people bodybuilding wise in the last 4 years (5 used super supplements 2 were clean). Every one of those people gained at least 47lbs on their bodyweighat roughly the same or less bodyfat.

1)188 to 260(2.5 years) 
2)172 to 254 (3 years) 
3)208 to 261(clean! genetic mesomorph 1 year) 
4)218 to 275 (cut his juice in half, doubled his protein, showed him how to train correctly-2 years) 

I dont like to comment on others training philosophies directly because they get so offended if you dont agree with them. I believe when you make something too complicated or hard people dont want to follow it. I believe the baseline training protocofor bodybuilding is &quot;progression&quot; and whatever training is needed to get stronger (and therefore bigger). Here is my personal opinion on volume training...its a way for people who cannot generate inhuman intensity during a set to make gains. If that ses like a &quot;putdown&quot; so be it, I am sorry. Volume training to me is the long way to achieve trauma whereas there are shorter more productive ways of going about it. 

If you were a world class sprinter with a time a couple tenths off the world record what would you do to break the mark? Would you run 5k races and repeated sprints at 60% intensity for hours at a time? Would that make you any faster? Or would you push e intensity limits with a wind bearing running parachute and do explosive sprints as hard as you can? You tell me.

I say 60% intensity with volume training because I know this: You cannot do 20 sets for a bodypart at a balls to the wall all out intensity-its impossible. I know this about myself, if I truly squat with everything I have (where its rep or death), withn extremely heavy weight and at 12reps I want to quit.....but somehow, someway I make myself do 13, then the 14th, the 15th--my face is now beet red and Im breathing like a locomotive yet I 'will' myself to do another rep, another, another---with two me reps to go till 20, I feel faint but I am going to ****ing do it because &quot;I am not driving my car home thinking how I pussed out and didnt make it&quot;....19.....and 20 goes up agonizing slow and I am thinking to myself &quot;oh please, please go up&quot;----done!en minutes later I couldnt even attempt to try to duplicate that. Not even close. I bet I would make it to maybe 14 reps tops. If you could duplicate that same set you are a robot. 

Ninety percent of people in gyms around the world are doing some form of volume training but besides the rare genetically elite and heavy steroid users, why does everyone stay the same size year after year? (With volume training you see a lot of overtraing, joint injuries and people who are burning up all their energy stores) If you can't train at above normal intensity levels I feel volume training is beneficial to cause trauma (hey it works for genetic freaks like Flex Wheeler and Paul Dillett--two half-ass 60% trainers if that). Too bad with their incredible genetics that they dont have the hardcore mindset of a Yates or Coleman who bypass them by force of willpower and effort. 

Personally I like the shortest route at the shortest time possible to t someplace. Do I think my way of training is the best? For myself and the people I train-yes. I have no way to gauge others intensity levels online. Someone training at 90% intensity for 6 sets is going to get more out of it than Joe Blow who is doing sets per bodypart at forty percent. In the simplest terms, no matter what way you train-if you are way stronger than last year, 6 months ago, 3 months ago, last month, last week you are getting continually bigger no doubt about it. A lot of modern day aining has been evolved pretty much from what Arnold and bodybuilders of the 60's did---and Arnold just winged it--there was no thought provoking science there. I want people to think their training out. 
1)If you train a bodypart every day you will overtrain and not get larger 
2)If you train a bodypart once a month you will not overtrain but you will only be growing 12 times a year besides the atrophy between workouts (pretty much a snails pace)
3)If you train with 30 sets a bodypart it will take you a great deal of time to recover from that besides using up a great deal of energy and protein resources doing it (and maybe even muscle catabolism will take place) 
4)If you train one set for a very easy 8 reps per bodypart you could train that bodypart more often but you didnt tax yourself to get larger.So what is the answer? Ill tell you the answer! The answer is doing the least amount of heavy intense training that makes you dramatically stronger (bigger) so you can recover and train that bodypart the most times in a year (frequency). If you can tra/recover/GROW, train/recover/GROW, train/recover/GROW as many times as possible in a years time--you will be essentially gaining twice as fast as the bodybuilders around you.

Ok back to my training conceptsIve stated how my whole goal is to continually get stronger on key exercises which equals getting continually bigger. I will state this, the method I am about to describe to you is what I have found that makes people groat the absolutely fastest rate possible and why I am being inundated down in this area to train people. Its going to go against the grain but I'm making people grow about 2 times as fast the normal rate so bear with me. 

A typical workout for the masses is (lets use chest for an example) doing a bodypart once every 7 days and sometimes even once every 9 days or more. This concept came to the front due to recovery reasoning and I agree with most typical workouts your goito need a great deal of recovery. Heres the problem, lets say you train chest once a week for a year and you hypothetically gain 1/64 of an inch in pectoral thickness from each workout. At the end of the year you should be at 52/64 (or 13/16 ). Almostn inch of thickness (pretty good). To build muscle we are trying to lift at a high enough intensity and load to grow muscle but with enough recovery so the muscle remodels and grows. The problem is everyone is loading up on the volume end of training and its taking away from the recoveryart of it. 

Incredible strength GAINS will equal incredible size GAINS. And you sure as hell dont need to do 3-5 exercises and 10-20 sets per bodypart to do that! In actuality you really dont need to do much to grow. As long as your training weights coinue to rocket upward you will always be gaining muscle. If you go in and do squats using your ultimate effort with 405lbs for 20 reps are you going to say youre not going to grow from that? If you went all out on that effort, I'm sorry but throwing has, leg press, leg extensions and lunges into that same workout is going to do nothing but royally lengthen your recovery process when you were already going to grow in the first place. You can train in a way so you can train a bodypart 3 times every nine to fourteen days and you will recover and grow faster than ever before. If you train chest 3 times in 9-14 days you are now doing chest roughly 91-136 times a year! So instead of 40-5growth phases with regular once a week training you are now getting 91-136 growth phases a year. I personally would rather grow 91-136 times a year than 40-52 times a year. At a hypothetical 1/64th of an inch per workout you are now at 136/64 (or roughl2.1 inches of thickness). So now youre growing at roughly two times as fast as normal people who are doing modern day workouts are. Most people train chest with 3 to 4 exercises and wait the 7-9 days to recover and that is one growth phase. I use the se three exercises in that same 9-14 days but do chest 3 times during that (instead of once) and get 3 growth phases. 

How? Super heavy weights for low low volume so you can recover and train that bodypart again as quickly as possible.Everyone knows a muscle either contracts or doesnt, you cannot isolate a certain part of it (you can get into positions that present better mechanical advantages though that puts a focus on certain deep muscle fibers)--for example incline presses vs flpresses. One huge mistake beginning bodybuilders make is they have a &quot;must&quot; principle instilled in them. They feel they &quot;must&quot; do this exercise and that exercise or they wont grow. 

This is how I set bodybuilders workouts up. I have them pick either their 3 favorite exercises for each bodypart or better yet the exercises they feel will bring up their weaknesses the most. For me my chest exercises are high incline smith machine preshammer seated flat press and slight incline smith press with hands very, very wide----this is because I look at my physique and I feel my problem area is upper and outer pecs---that is my focus. What you do is take these three exercises and rotate themusing only one per chest workout. I would do high incline smith on my first chest day, then 3-4 days later I would do hammer seated flat press on my second chest day. Three to four days after that wide grip slight incline smith press would be done and tn the whole cycle is repeated again in 3-4 days.Whenever I train someone new I have them do the following --4 times training in 8 days---with straight sets. Sometimes with rest pause sets but we have to gauge the recovery ability first. 

Day one would be Monday and would be: 
Chest 
shoulders 
triceps 
back width 
back thickness 

Day two would be Wednesday and would be 
biceps 
forearms 
calves 
hams 
quads 

Day three would be Friday and would be the same as day one but with different exercises

chest 
shoulders 
triceps 
back width back 
thickness 

(sat+sun off) 

Day four would be the following Monday and would be the same as day two but with different exercises

biceps 
forearms 
calves 
hams 
quads and so on Wenesday, Friday, Monday, Wenesday etc. 

Youre hitting every bodypart twice in 8 days. The volume on everything is simply as many warmup sets as you need to do- to be ready for your ONE work set. That can be two warmup sets for a small muscle group or five warmup sets for a large muscle groupn heavy exercise like rack deadlifts. The ONE work set is either a straight set or a rest pause set (depending on your recovery abilities again). For people on the lowest scale of recovery its just that one straight set---next up is a straight set with statics for people with slightly better than that recovery----next up is rest pausing (on many of the of movements) with statics for people with middle of the road recovery on up. As you progress as a bodybuilder you need to take even more rest time and recovery time. 

READ THAT AGAIN PLEASE AS YOU PROGRESS AS A BODYBUILDER IN SIZE AND STRENGTH YOU NEED TO TAKE EVEN MORE REST AND RECOVERY TIME. EXAMPLE: My recovery ability is probly slightly better now than when I started lifting 13 years ago but only slightly...but back then I was benching 135lbs and squatting 155lbs in my first months of lifting. Now I am far and away the strongest person in my gym using poundages three to siximes greater than when I first started lifting. With my recovery ability being what it is both then and now, do you think I need more time to recover from a 155lb squat for 8 reps or a 500LB squat for 8 reps? Obviously the answer is NO! Yet remember this-the more times you can train a bodypart in a years time and recover will mean the fastest growth possible! 

Ive done the training a bodypart every 10 days system in the past and while recovering from that--the gains were so slow over time I got frustrad and realized the frequency of growth phases(for me)was to low. I want to gain upwards of 104 times a year instead of 52--the fastest rate that I can accumulate muscle (YET AGAIN WITHIN ONES RECOVERY ABILITY-I CANT SAY THAT ENOUGH) I have been slowly changing my philosophies of training over the past 13 years to where I am now. Ive been gaining so fast the last couple of years its been pretty amazing. Ive got my training down to extremely low volume (a rest pause set or ONE straight set) with extreme stretching, and with recovery issues always in the back of my mind. 

I realize the number one problem in this sport that will make or break a bodybuilder is overtraining. Simply as this--you overtrain your done as a bodybuilder gainise. Kaput. Zip. A waste of valuable time. But I also think there is a problem with underfrequency (only if you can train hardcore enough with extremely low volume to recover). I skirt right along the line of overtraining--I am right there...Ive done erything in my power (Stretching, glutamine, &quot;super supplements&quot;, sleep)to keep me on this side of the line and its worked for me. I believe everyone has different recovery abilities--the job of a bodybuilder is to find out what their individual recoverybility is and do the least amount of hardcore training to grow so they can train that bodypart as frequently as possible. For anyone who wants to follow my lead that would mean starting out with straight sets training 4 times in 8 days and strictly gaugg yourself recovery wise with every step up you take (statics, rest pauses)--I would rather you wait until my next article comes out to go over the details of this kind of training before you attempt it--as its important to me that everyone who wants too this does it correctly.

Bodybuilding as a whole is extreme and you must go to extreme lengths to be an out of the ordinary bodybuilder in this activity. The human body in no way wants to be 270 to 330 lbs of extreme muscularity. It wants to be a comfortable 155 to 180 lbs and will do a lot to keep a person at that homeostasis level. Jon Parillo was on the right track years ago when he was trying to make bodybuilders into food processing factories. It takes extreme amounts of food (protein), extremely heavy weights, sometimes extreme supplementation, (the choice) of extreme drugs, and other extreme situations to take a person who by evolution and genetics should be 180 pounds and make him into a hardcore 3 hundred pounds. 

OK first I have to go over some principles I believe in garding training and Ill hit more on training details later on.

a) I believe he who makes the greatest strength gains (in a controlled fashion) as a bodybuilder, makes the greatest muscle gains. Note: I said strength gains--everyone knows someone naturally strong who can bench 400 yet isn't that big. Going from a benning 375 bench to 400 isn't that great of a strength gain and wont result in much of a muscle gain. But if I show you someone who went from 150 to 400 on a bench press, that guy will have about 2.5 inches more of muscle thickness on his pecs. That is incredible strength gain and will equal out into an incredible muscle gain. Ninety-nine percent of bodybuilders are brainwashed that they must go for a blood pump and are striving for that effect--(go up and down on your calves 500 times and tell me ifour calves got any bigger). And those same 99% in a gym stay the same year after year. It's because they have no plan, they go in, get a pump and leave. They give the body no reason to change. Powerbodybuilders and powerlifters plan to continually get songer and stronger on key movements. The body protects itself from ever increasing loads by getting muscularly bigger=adaption. IM going to repeat this and hammer it home because of its importance: THE PEOPLE WHO MAKE THE GREATEST STRENGTH GAINS OVER TIMEWILL MAKE THE GREATEST SIZE GAINS OVER TIME ACCORDING TO THEIR GENETIC POTENTIAL. If you reading this never get anywhere close to your ultimate strength levels (AT WHATEVER REP RANGE) you will never get to your utmost level of potential size. 

b) I hav't seen a guy who can squat 500 for 20 reps, bench press 500 for 15 and deadlift 500 for 15 who was small yet ---but I have seen a lot and I mean a lot of people in the gym and on these Internet forums that are a buck 65 or two and change, shouting thatou don't have to lift heavy to get big (in rare cases you will see a naturally strong powerlifter who has to curb calories to stay in a weight class and that is the reason he doesn't get bigger). 

c) Training is all about adaption. In simple terms you lia weight and your muscle has one of 2 choices, either tear completely under the load (which is incredibly rare and what we don't want) or the muscle lifts the weight and protects itself by remodeling and getting bigger to protect itself against the loa(next time). If the weight gets heavier, the muscle has to again remodel and get bigger again to handle it. You can superset, superslow, giant set, pre exhaust all day long but the infinite adaption is load---meaning heavier and heavier weights is the oy infinite thing you can do in your training. Intensity is finite. Volume is finite (or infinite if you want to do 9000 sets per bodypart)...everything else is finite. The Load is infinite and heavier and heavier weights used (I DON'T GIVE A CRAP WHAT SE BUCK 58 POUND WRITER FROM FLEX MAGAZINE SAYS) will make the biggest bodybuilder (add high protein, glutamine and drugs to the mix and you have one large person). 

d) The largest pro bodybuilders in the last 10 years (outside of Paul Dillett who is a getic alien and I think could grow off of mowing lawns) are also the very strongest (Kovacs, Prince, Coleman, Yates, Francois, Nasser (although he trains lighter now). For anyone who argues that they have seen so and so pro bodybuilder and he trains light-well I will bet you he isn't gaining rapid size anymore and that his greatest size increases were when he was training shit heavy going for his pro card. Of course he will convince himself and others that he is &quot;making the best gains of his career&quot; thoh because no one likes to think what they are presently doing isn't working and they are running in place. Sadly heavy drug use can make up for a lot of training fallacies and leave people still uninformed on how they became massive. Ronnie Coleman is dinitely in an elite class of muscle building genetically yet do you see him doing isolation exercises with light weights to be the most massive bodybuilder on this planet? NOPE! Ever see his video? 805 deadlifts for 2 reps, 765 for 6 reps deads, front sats with 600LBS for 6, 200LB dumbbells being thrown all over the place for chest, military presses 315 for 12 and a double with 405. I believe Coleman was clean or close to it when he was powerlifting and when he was an amateur bodybuilder. He won the Nural Team Universe and got his pro card at roughly 220-230LBS shredded to the bone and if that was natural or close to it--that's about 270LBS offseason and would be a huge natural bodybuilder. Since that time he has hooked up with Chad Nichols and blasted (with juice) up to his current 265LBS contest weight and 320LBS offseason. He trains heavier now than he ever did! The man has used extremely heavy weights and powerlifting fundamentals (even with his superior genetics for muscle size) to become the mt impressive bodybuilder walking the globe. 

Well, if the man with some of the best genetics to build muscle out there is using back breaking weights trying to get bigger isn't that more of a reason the mere mortals of genetics in this sport should maybeake note? There are other pros out there with genetics on par with Coleman and using the same amount of drugs yet aren't pushing the limits with poundage's in training as does Coleman. You figure it out then, why is he absolutely crushing everyone onstaby outmuscling them if all things besides training are equal?

----------


## HULKBOY

e) Who is the last incredibly massive bodybuilder you have seen (juice or not) who couldn't incline 405, squat 550, deadlift 550. I am talking freak-massive ALA Dorian, Kovacs, Francois, etc...there are slew of guys in gyms using mega amounts of steroids on par with pros who are no where close to a pro's size, some with mediocre genetics, yet some with superb genetics. But the pro's using weights that are up there in the stratosphere are band large the most freakish. These are pros we are talking about, who all have superior genetics for muscle accumulation. Do you think Yates, Francois, Cormier etc all just had natural genetics for incredible strength, not ever having to work for it? JePaul Guilliame is the only clean professional bodybuilder I ever trusted to be truly natural. The man is a smaller pro training without the juice yet trains incredibly heavy for his size--405LB squats rock bottom for up to 20 reps and his wheels are inedible. Flex Wheeler and Cris Cormier are the same height, the drugs are equal, Flex trains light, Cormier trains heavy. Cormier outweighs Wheeler onstage by 30LBS! Genetically, Wheeler is unsurpassed in pro bodybuilding, I think you already know the aner to this one--case closed. I usually don't like to use pro bodybuilders for examples but in these cases, my points are proven.For those training clean-if you got guys doing massive amounts of steroids in gyms around America, who are not putting on appreciable size because they train with light weights, what in your right mind could make you think you will gain appreciable amous of muscle mass as a natural training light?!?! One million people in the United States have admitted to using steroids--1 million!!! That is one out of every 300 people walking around. How many big people do you see out there? Not many. It sure isn't ose to 1 million---- because 98% of bodybuilders have no clue what needs to be done training and eating wise to become elite. 

f) Please think of the times when you made the best size gains---the first time is in the first 2 years of lifting WHEN YOU MAKYOUR BEST STRENGTH GAINS TOO! Then things start to slow down.. What's the next time?--You start using steroids and boom what happens? YOUR TRAINING WEIGHTS GO FLYING UP. And you get dramatically bigger! (IM taking into effect protein assimilation, recory etc also). The greatest strength gains you make will result in also the most rapid size gains (if youre taking in the protein requirements of a 12 year old girl scout then you can discount yourself from the above group). 

g) I believe in Powerbuilding, not bodybuilding--using techniques that build the most strength gains in the fastest time possible while using the most effective exercises for that person. I am positive I could take 2 twins--have the first one do his own thing training wise, but usinghe same drugs, supplements and nutrition as the twin I train......come back a year later and the twin I trained would have 25LBS more muscle. 

h) I've seen powerlifters (who catch a lot of guff from bodybuilders for being &quot;fat&quot :Wink:  diet down and come in andestroy bodybuilders in bodybuilding shows time and time again. Over and over. Powerlifters and Powerbodybuilders are by far the thickest guys onstage when and if they decide to enter bodybuilding shows.

i) Heavy is relative--it doesn't mean 3 reps --- it means as heavy as you can go on that exercise no matter if it is 5 reps or 50 reps. I personally like to do hack squats for 20 reps but I use about 6 plates on each side rock bottom--that's as heavy ascan go on that exercise for 20 reps. I could do sets of 6 and probably use maybe 8 or 9 plates a side but my legs (and most people I train) grow best from heavy and 8-50 reps. The day you can squat 400LBS for 20 deep reps will be the day you are no lonr complaining about your leg size. 

j) No matter what the method someone uses to gain super strength gains-its imperative they do so. Again if you put someone out on a deserted island with 135LBS of weights he can superset, giant set, high rep, supersloetc etc squats, deadlifts and benches to his hearts delight...the sad story is his gains will quickly come to a halt because his limiting factor is the amount of strength he will gain. He has 135LBS to work with. You take that same guy on a deserted isld and give him squats deadlifts, and benches and an unlimited weight supply that he constantly pushes, in 5 years I'll show you a big Gilligan.

k) I think the biggest fallacy in bodybuilding is &quot;changing up&quot; &quot;keeping the body off balance&quot;--you can keep the body off balance by always using techniques or methods that give your body a reason to get bigger=strength. If you don't write down your weits and every time you enter the gym you go by feel and do a different workout (like 98% of the gym members who never change do now) what has that done? Lets say Mr. Hypothetical gym member does 235 for 9 on the bench press this week, &quot;tries to keep his dy guessing&quot; by doing 80LBS for 13 on flyes next week, 205 for 11 on inclines the week after, 245 on hammer press for 12 the week after that --and so on and so on---there is only a limited number of exercises you can do. Two months later when he does beh presses again and does 235 for 8 or 9 has he gained anything? Absolutely NOT! Four months later he does hammer presses for 245 for 11 (again) do you think he has given his body any reason to change? Take 2 twins and have one do a max squat for 20 repsnd the other twin giant set 4 leg exercises with the same weight. All year long have the first twin blast away until he brings his squat with 20 reps from 185LBS to 400LBS. Have the second twin giant set four exercises every workout with the same weighte used in his first workout all year long. Believe me he is always going to be sore and he will be shocking the body every time but the sad truth is he will not gain shit after about the third leg workout because the load didn't change. There is no reasfor his legs to grow in size due to the strength demand presented. The first twin who can now squat 400 for 20 is going to have some incredible wheels. 

l) I use a certain method in my training because in my opinion it is the utmost method to rapidly gastrength. More on that later. Others might like a different method, that's up to them, doesn't matter as long as they are rapidly gaining strength. If youre gaining appreciable strength on an exercise with a certain method I think the ABSOLUTELY WORSEHING YOU CAN DO is to change up right then. Take that exercise and method to its strength limit and when you get there, then change to a different exercise and get strong as hell on that exercise too.

m) For the next few months take note of the people you see in the gym that never change. They will be the ones using the same weight time after time on exercises whenever they are in the gym. These are the people who use 135, 185, 225 on the bench everyime its chest day. Your best friends in the gym are the 2.5LB plates--your very best buds!!! You put those 2.5LB plates on that bar every time you bench press for 52 weeks and now your bench is 250LBS more at the end of the year! That would equal out tonother inch to inch + half thickness on your chest. Can it be done? Probably not at that rate but TRYING TO DO IT will get you a lot bigger than doing what 98% of the people in the gym do. Unless you are gifted genetically to build muscle at a dizzying te (most people aren't), the largest people in your gym will also be the ones heaving up the heaviest weights. 

Do you think they started out that way? No, they were probably 175 lb guys who bulldozed their way up to that level. A perfect example are male strippers. These guys use a boatload of drugs on par with hardcore competitive bodybuilders. After an initial phase where they grow off of steroids like everyone else--their growth stops (like forever). Why? Because they aren't eating 500 grams of protea day and don't fight and claw their way to 500LB bench presses and 700LB squats and deadlifts. They stay on the drugs for years and years while stripping but don't go beyond that 200 to 220LB range. So much for juice being the total equalizer. I don't know why pseudo experts try to make training such an elite science when in actuality its pretty cut and dry. If you keep a training log and note your weights used for the next 5 years and find they are still the same you will pretty much look &quot;still the same&quot; in 5 years. If you double all your poundage's in the next five years in everything, your going to be one thick person .....If someone ever took a ratio of people who don't make gains to people who do, it would be pitiful. I

would venture to say tha95% of people in gyms across this country aren't gaining muscle and are wasting their time. The absolutely best advice I could ever give a guy starting out lifting is &quot;go train with an established powerlifter&quot; and learn all the principles he trains withThere would be a lot more happy bodybuilders out there.So now you guys know I believe in the heaviest training possible (safely)---I think I hammered that home, I needed to do that because so many bodybuilders are lost on how to get from A to Z.....its all part of my quest to make the biggest heavy slag irlifting, high protein eating, stretching and recuperating massive bodybuilders I can.-- till next time-DOGG 

Now to get into specifics regarding training. Stay with me here. You are only doing one exercise per muscle group per day. You are doing your first favorite exercise for chest on day one, you're doing your second favorite exercise for chest the next timchest training rolls around and then your third favorite exercise for chest the time after that when chest training rolls around. Then you repeat the entire sequence again. 

You're doing the same exercises you would be doing anyway in a 7-14 days time antraining chest 3 times in that same period with minimal sets so you can recover. You cannot do a 3-5 exercise, 10-20 set chest workout and recover to train chest again 3-4 days later. It's absolutely impossible!! But you can come in and do 2-5 warmup seup to your heaviest set and then do ONE working set (either straight set or rest paused) all out on that exercise then recover and grow and be ready again 3-4 days later. 

This kind of training will have you growing as fast as humanly possible. Again thsimple equation is &quot;the most times per year you can train a body part incredibly heavy, with major strength gains, and recover will equal out to the fastest accumulation of muscle mass possible&quot;. Why don't most pros do this kind of training? Why don't y?!?! Because every form of training has been taught to someone, passed down from the magazines for decades with no thought out rhyme or reasons. 

Every form of modern day training stems from what the guys in the 60's and Arnold was doing. Finally Yates asome others got people thinking about what truly is working when it comes to training. If you think about it-it's ridiculous some of these recommended routines in the magazines. Most training comes from peoples egos. People are so driven and desperate get big that they believe they MUST do this and MUST do that every workout. Thirty sets here, with multiple exercises to hit every angle there. You know what that does? It dramatically cuts into your recovery ability (never mind amino acid pools and glogen stores) so you cannot train that body part again in a couple days time. That defeats the purpose of rapid accumulation of muscle mass. 

I'll state this as a matter of fact because I believe it's true. I believe if you, the person reading this, trainthe way I am recommending, you will be 20-40lbs of muscle larger in 3 years than if you kept training the way you are presently training. If that offends you or seems ballsy to state-SO BE IT!!! I've done enough studying and real life experimentation oaspiring bodybuilders to state that. 

To start-Three key exercises are picked for each body part. USING ONLY ONE OF THOSE EXERCISES PER WORKOUT you rotate these in order and take that exercise to it's ultimate strength limit (where at that certain point u change the exercise to a new one and get brutally strong on that new movement too). That can happen in 4 weeks or that can happen 2 years later but it will happen some time (You cannot continually gain strength to where you are eventually bench pressi905 for reps obviously) Sometime later when you come back to that original exercise you will start slightly lower than your previous high and then soar past it without fail. 

Some principles I believe in: 

A) I believe rest pausing is the most productive way of training ever. I've never seen a way to faster strength gains than what comes from rest pausing. I'll use an incline smith bench with a hypothetical weight to show you my recommended way of rest pausing. Warmups would be 135x12, 185x10, 250x 6, 3154 (none of these are taxing--they are just getting me warmed up for my all out rest pause set) MAIN REST PAUSE SET-375x8 reps (total failure) rack the weight, then 15 deep breathes and 375x 2 to 4 reps (total failure) rack the weight, then 15 deep breats and 375x 1 to 2 reps. I personally do a static right after that but I'll explain that later. Remember every time you go to failure you always finish on the negative portion and have your training partner help you or rack the weight yourself. To explaifurther on my first rest pause above I struggled with every iota of my strength to get that 8th rep up. At that point instead of racking the weight up top I brought the weight down to my chest again slowly (6 seconds) and had my training partner quicklyelp me lift the weight back up to the top to rack it. That &quot;always finishing on the negative rep&quot; will accrue more cellular damage over time and allow for even greater gains. 

B) Every exercise is done with a controlled but explosive positive and a true 8 second negative phase. The science is there just read it. Almost every study states an explosive positive motion is the priming phase and the negative portion of an exercise should be done controlled and slowly. I have the mindset that I hope you guysevelop. I try so hard to get the weight up only for the sole reason I can lower it slowly to cause eccentric phase cellular damage. 

C) Extreme Stretching: it must be done, it's imperative. It stretches fascia and helps recovery immensely. It will dramatally change your physique in a short amount of time if done right, trust me on that. I hit on it in the first article of this series. OK you guys have to use some deductive reasoning here. If I do a 375 or so LB smith incline press rest paused for 10-15eps with statics on Monday morning (which is the time of day I lift) by that same Monday night, 12 hours later I am viscously sore. By Tuesday morning I am still pretty sore but to a lesser degree. By Tuesday night I have very little soreness. By Wednesday morning I have absolutely no soreness and Wednesday night the same, so I could probably train chest again on Thursday no problem but I currently wait till Friday and train chest again. If your training chest on Monday and on Thursday your still prettyore, a couple things are happening--either you're training with more volume than I recommend, or you're not extreme stretching (as recommended in my first article for AE), or more likely your recovery ability is not your greatest asset. If the last one true you are going to have to take note of that and broaden the workout days between bodyparts hit. Most of you reading this (90%) will be able to go the Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Monday again route hitting bodyparts twice in 8 days. A chosen few mht be able to go Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday especially if they really work their extreme stretching and get the proper rest. That's very rare though that someone can recover that quickly even from one working set per bodypart. My recommendations e to start out Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Monday first and gauge how that goes. I am currently seeing that most people go best with that protocol. I know some of you want to train a bodypart as many times as possible in a weeks time, hell I would love tbe able to train a bodypart 4 times a week and grow but it can't be done. So this is something I can't help you on.....you need to check yourself and find out where you are recovering and then work with that. I can do a 20 plate leg press for reps and bsore for the next day and a half and feel fresh and ready to go on my next leg day. High dose glutamine has been a godsend to my recovery ability as has extreme stretching. My training weights continue to rocket upward on everything. What I cannot do isleg exercises for multiple sets in a workout session and recover 3-4 days later to do legs again. I think you're begging for injury if you are still very, very sore the next time a body part comes up. Example Day one 

First exercise smith incline presses (I'll use the weights I use for example) 135 for warmup for 12185 for 8 warmup250 for 6 warmup315 for 4 warmupThen all out with 375 for 8 reps to total absolute failure (then 12-15 deep breaths) 375 for 2-4 reps to total absolute failure (then 12-15 deep breaths) 375 for 1-3 reps to absolute total failure (then a 20-30 second static hold) DONE!-that's it 375lbsor 8+4+3= 375 for 15 reps rest paused..... next week I go for 385 (again rest paused)-----directly after that rest pause set I go to extreme stretching flyes as described earlier and then that's it for chest and on to shoulders, triceps and back. The netime I come in to do chest I would do hammer flat presses in the same rest paused manner (and then extreme stretching again)---the time after that I come in to do chest I would do my third favorite exercise rest paused/stretched and then the cycle repes. 

In simple terms I am using techniques with extreme high intensity(rest pause) which I feel make a persons strength go up as quickly as possible + low volume so I can (recover) as quickly as possible with as many growth phases (damage/remodel/recover) I n do in a years time.Some exercises involving legs and some back rowing exercises don't allow themselves to rest pause too well. A sample couple of days for me would be the following (IM not including warmup sets--just working sets). 

Workout 1 
CHEST: smith incline 375 x 15 reps rest pause (RP) and a 30 second static rep at the end (then stretches)
SHOULDERS: front smith press-330 x 13 RP and 30 second static (then stretches)
TRICEPS: reverse grip bench press 315 for 15-20 reps RP-no static (then stretches)
BACK WIDTH: rear pulldowns to back of head 300 x 18 RP (20 second static at end) 
BACK THICKNESS: floor deadlifts straight set of 8-20 reps (then stretches for back)

The information below is from Peter O'Hanrahan's &quot;Body Types, Part 1&quot;. It is a brief and incomplete description of the mesomorph's temperament. 

Workout 2 BICEPS: preacher bench barbell curl RP for 14 reps and 30 second staticFOREARMS: hammer curls straight set for 15 reps (then stretches for biceps)
CALVES: on hack squat straight set for 12 reps but with a 20 second negative phase 
HAMSTRINGS: Cybex hamstring press (pressing with heels up top) RP for 20 reps 
QUADS: hack squat straight set of 6 plates each side for 20 reps (of course after warming up) Then stretches for quads and hams. The absolutely most important thing of any of this is I write down all weights and reps done from the working set on a notep. So every time I go into the gym I have to continually look back and beat the previous times reps/weight or both. If I can't or I don't beat it, no matter if I love doing the exercise or not, I have to change to a new exercise. 

Believe me this adds a gve seriousness, a clutch performance or imperativeness to a workout! I have exercises I love to do and knowing I will lose them if I don't beat the previous stats sucks! But there is a method to this madness because when you get to that sticking point ostrength (AND YOU WILL, THERE IS NO WAY YOU CAN HACK SQUAT UP TO 50 PLATES A SIDE) that is when your muscle=strength gains will stop. At that point you must turn to a different exercise and then get brutally strong on that one. Then someday you will peaout on that one too. 

You can always come back to that loved exercise in the future and you'll start somewhat lower and build up to a peak again--and trust me that peak will be far more than the previous one. Some exercises you'll stay with and gain streth at for almost up to a year and some exercises you'll be at the limit in 4 weeks and lose them but its all in the plan. For example-- I love reverse grip bench presses, knowing that I have to beat 315 for 17 reps RP or else I have to change to maybe ds next time puts a serious sense of urgency into workouts. I either have to beat it by doing something to the effect of 320 for 15 RP or if I stick with 315, I have to get at least 19 reps RP or so. 

If I'm feeling crappy or having an off day I might givmyself a little leeway and allow myself another go at it next time around but that's it. The notepad is your intensity level, how badly you want to keep doing an exercise will be how hard you push to beat the previous. Looking at that piece of paper knong what you have to do to beat it will bring out the best in you. Again, it's all in the plan to make you the strongest bodybuilder possible which will equal out into the biggest bodybuilder possible. 

I find myself irritated now when people look at me asay &quot;genetics&quot; or something to that effect--its amazing to me that at 19 I was 6 foot and 137lbs (yes 137) and eating 6 meals a day and people would chuckle at me the stickboy trying to be a bodybuilder. I seriously did not miss a meal for my first 3 aa half years, I would set my alarm at 2am and wake up and eat scrambled eggs and pancakes if I missed a meal during the day. Two years later I looked &quot;normal&quot; at 196lbs or so. 

Two years just to look like a normal person! I kept bombing away, eating andot taking no as an answer and now I am up at 300lbs and people say &quot;you must have always been big&quot; and genetics. That's tough for me to hear thinking how psyched I was to weigh more than 170 at one point. I've only trained one true mesomorph. Mesomorphson't need trainers usually. I train ectomorphs and endomorphs. The last 3 people I've trained have been a pudgy Mexican who was 172 (now 258lbs hard)--a skinny marine, and a guy stuck at 188lbs for many years (now 260). 

These people all thought the samehing seeing how my workouts were set up-&quot;am I doing enough?&quot;--If you can show someone how to train so hard that they realize they were holding back tremendously during their 8-20 set workouts, that's half the battle. The other half is making them realizhow impossible it is to do 8-20 sets per bodypart if you truly, truly train balls to the wall hard. 

Personally, if I do a 20 rep hack squat with slag iron heavy weights....at 10 reps I am seriously doubting I am going to make it---at 14 reps IM seeing cors---at 17 reps IM asking God for help--and the last 3 reps are life, death, or rigor mortis---I know for a fact that there is no way in hell I could do another 4-5 sets of hacks like that. I gave everything I had right there on that set. If I can do ather 4-5 sets like that I'm cruising at 70% at the most. 

If all you get out of my articles is the mindset of heavy weights, low volume, stretching, and frequency of body parts trained-I would be very happy because then I would have you on the right patho get you where you want to be. 

Dogg is presently training people online with daily emails to them and an A to Z approach with diet supplementation training and recovery. He is expensive but he wants to be because he doesn't want to train a lot of people at once (Four at once is his lit). His first client has been lifting for 3 years with limited success but in 7 weeks with Dogg has gone from 183lbs at 7.5% bodyfat to 205lbs at 7.7% bodyfat. At the end of 10 weeks he should be around 216lbs or so and onward. Dogg is also online traing 2 superheavyweight national competitors who came to him to put on pro size muscle. They will make an even bigger splash than what they already have accomplished. His flat fee is 400 dollars for everything designed (diet, training, supplementation) anthen constant emails to you for at least 2 months monitoring and adjusting your progress. He does a strict interview first to see if you have the makeup and mindset of the person he wants to train. He turns away people who he doesn't believe will go at or listen to him 100 percent. If 400 dollars equals out to the 40-60lbs of muscle Dogg puts on people repeatedly to you-- then you can contact him at [email protected]&quot;

----------


## spound

I know many extremely advanced trainers who swear by DC training, many on the national level stage....I will be trying it soon....On my next bulking routine.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> JOHAN was it weird starting out doing the routine cause it just seems like not enough work ya know it seems like i wouldnt even get a pump..dont get me wrong i know its not about gettin a pump but it just doesnt see like enough work..i think im gonna try it out on monday and see how it goes..



trust me that rest paused set will be all you will be able to do. If you do it right you will be on the verge of puking at the end of the workout. After one set of hacksquats like that my legs could no longer hold my weight so I just feel to the floor when I tried to step out of the hacksquat  :LOL: 

Not to mention that when you are done with the painfull rest paus set you have the even more painfull stretching to look forward to. The stretching is a sadomaschists dream. It HURTS.

Whatever you do dont try to add more to the routine, you will overtrain yourself to hell and back. and remeber that each set is in reality 3 sets. Only that the rest betwen the sets are 10-15 breahts instead of a few minutes.

----------


## Testsubject

Doggcrapp is the only way ill train now. Ive been using this routine for the past few months and nothing beats it. You gain strength and size really fast, bro you wont regret trying this meathod.

----------


## HULKBOY

HELL YEA! with all you guys giving it the thumbs up i cant wait till tommarow to try it!!

----------


## Bob's big boy

Doggcrapp's training routine is as good as they get. But your going to need a spotter to get the full benefits out of it so you can take every lift to failure.

----------


## Warrior

I have finally taken the time to read Dante's work. And I am quite impressed with a lot of it... and have spent the last several days reading everything I could find from him and his co-authors.

I don't like his over use of the Smith Machine - two reasons: 1. I just can't get a good mind-muscle connection on a machine with chains and all that BS... 2. I feel it leaves me more prone to injury than free weights due to a restricted range of motion. But he offers alternatives to Smith work... BTW - who the hell is this Smith guy - and why won't his rack just die  :Don't know: 

My next training log will be leaving my *cutting phase* and moving into bulking with DoggCrapp (bulking with doggcrapp... yummy!)... with a little bit of dem der super supplements. I will keep a simular log as I am doing now with cutting. I will more than likely do his M-W-F type routine splitting the whole body into two workouts... with his extreme stretching. I'll explain exactly how I interpreted everything in that thread (mind you, with no personal counseling from Dante - so hopefully I get it right... pretty sure I got it all). I do expect to make good gains from this as I agree with a lot of his theories...

----------


## daytrader

I just finished reading!!! awsome~!!!... Pleaseee can someone give me a link to his "extreme stretching"

----------


## IronReload04

> Any body ever heard of this training method..ive been reading up on it lately and its definately different but it makes sense to me..im just scared to try something diff cause i wanna stick with what works..and on paper this training method seems great.. so anybody have experience w/this DOGGCRAPP method????


I myself am dc for life. being dc for life is a big enough statement itself which displays how i feel about the program.

ya, i was a little bit "what only 1 set?, shoulders after chest wtf no way will they be as strong as they would given their own day?, etc. 


I have tweaked things slightly, like i moved bicepts to upper body day, just seems more logical to me, somtimes i have to drop weight for the rest pause

----------


## daytrader

Im so trying this way of training.... its sort of what i intuitivley knew but just didnt know how to execute... im so excited :7up:  .... Thank you AR and to the original thread starter :Asskiss:

----------


## Warrior

> I just finished reading!!! awsome~!!!... Pleaseee can someone give me a link to his "extreme stretching"


*Extreme Stretching*
by Jason Mueller*
*

One must temper their newfound strength and appetite with the wisdom to apply them properly, were certainly not advocating that one lift weights to the point of injury or that an endomorph stuff themselves with everything in sight. Both Dogg and I are major advocates of stretching prior to working out and MORE IMPORTANTLY STRETCHING TO THE POINT OF THRESHOLDS AFTER working out. I (Meuller) even more so after having torn a triceps and having 200 ccs of pus removed from a bicep in May of this year. At a bodyweight of over 310 lbs, I am the very definition of muscle-bound and find it very difficult to perform actions that most people take for granted (like tying my shoes, and Im not joking). As such, I am routinely stretched every week by another trainer to try and maintain some modicum of flexibility, and stretch prior to and while working out to avoid further injuries (or exacerbate the ones I currently have). I happily take my hat off to Dogg and give credit where credit is due, the guy is an amazing trainer and showed a young and cocky Jason Meuller what hardcore was really all about back in 94. He believes like Jon Parillo did, that "extreme stretching" directly after a bodypart is trained is key for recuperation, recovery, and a primer for growth via fascial stretching and maybe even hyperplasia (more on that in a future article). Hes outlined a series of stretches that he finds extremely effective at both avoiding injuries and adding size during cycles. These includes the weights he uses, which readers will obviously have to adjust (more than likely down) according to their own strength levels. Every extreme stretch is done right after that body part has been trained.

 Chest

Flat bench 90lb dumbbells chest high--lungs full of air--first 10 seconds drop down into deepest stretch and then next 50 seconds really push the stretch (this really, really hurts) but do it faithfully and come back and post on the AE message board in 4 weeks and tell me if your chest isn't much fuller and rounder.

 Triceps

Seated on a flat bench-my back up against the barbell---75lb dumbbell in my hand behind my head (like in an overhead dumbbell extension)--sink dumbbell down into position for the first 10 seconds and then an agonizing 50 seconds slightly leaning back and pushing the dumbbell down with the back of my head.

 Shoulders

This one is tough to describe--put barbell in squat rack shoulder height--face away from it and reach back and grab it palms up (hands on bottom of bar)---walk yourself outward until you are on your heels and the stretch gets painful--then roll your shoulders downward and hold for 60 seconds.

 Biceps

Just like the above position but hold barbell palms down now (hands on top of bar)--sink down in a squatting position first and if you can hack it into a kneeling position and then if you can hack that sink your butt down--60 seconds--I cannot make it 60 seconds-- I get to about 45its too painful--if you can make it 60 seconds you are either inhuman or you need to raise the bar up another rung.

 Back

Honestly for about 3 years my training partner and I would hang a 100lb dumbbell from our waist and hung on the widest chinup bar (with wrist straps) to see who could get closest to 3 minutes--I never made it--I think 2 minutes 27 seconds was my record--but my back width is by far my best body part--I pull on a doorknob or stationary equipment with a rounded back now and its way too hard too explain here--just try it and get your feel for it.

 Hamstrings

Either leg up on a high barbell holding my toe and trying to force my leg straight with my free hand for an excruciating painful 60 seconds.

Quads

Facing a barbell in a power rack about hip high --grip it and simultaneously sink down and throw your knees under the barbell and do a sissy squat underneath it while going up on your toes. Then straighten your arms and lean as far back as you can---60 seconds and if this one doesn't make you hate my guts and bring tears to your eyes nothing will---do this one faithfully and tell me in 4 weeks if your quads dont look a lot different than they used to. Calves - my weak body part that I couldnt get up too par until 2 years ago when I finally thought it out and figured out how to make them grow (with only one set twice a week too). I dont need to stretch calves after because when I do calves I explode on the positive and take 5 seconds to get back to full stretch and then 15 seconds at the very bottom "one one thousand, two one thousand, three one thousand etc" --15 seconds stretching at the bottom thinking and trying to flex my toes toward my shin--it is absolutely unbearable and you will most likely be shaking and wan to give up at about 7 reps (I always go for 12reps with maximum weights)--do this on a hack squat or a leg press--my calves have finally taken off due to this and caught up to the rest of me thank God.

If you doubt the extra muscle growth possible with stretching I urge you to research hyperplasia (and the bird wing stretching protocols) where time X stretch X weight induced incredible hyperplasia. Our stretching is done under much lower time periods but fascial stretching and the possibility of induced hyperplasia cant be ignored. Ive had too many people write me or tell me in person that the "extreme stretching" has dramatically changed their physique to ever doubt its virtues.

----------


## daytrader

Thanks warrior!!... Im switching to DC style.... anyone else have comments about it??

----------


## *Narkissos*

the DC training manual is at the top of the forum... 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=209429

----------


## HULKBOY

so far i liked it i tried it last week and it kicked my ass..calves are still sore and i worked em out last wed..unfortunately i had to skip todays workout to take a makeup exam and i still have other exams this week so training is gonna have to be put on hold for a while....

----------


## IronReload04

just wait. its awesome. you can really feel that your are growing faster with his methods

----------


## buja

Hey warrior, do you have your DC training log up yet. if so can you point me to it. I am considering putting it to use.

----------


## Warrior

> Hey warrior, do you have your DC training log up yet. if so can you point me to it. I am considering putting it to use.


 Here is my first draft... I'll probably run it with some test/deca too...

*Bulking With DoggCrapp*

During this phase I will use the DoggCrapp routine to help build up some mass using frequent low volume, high intensity training as preached by Dante's DoggCrapp training. I will also use the extreme stretching techniques explained by Jason Mueller, Diet will be using Carb/Pro and Pro/Fat ratios.

*Training*
Rest pause days will use one movement taken to around 8 repititions, racked for about 15 breaths then 3-5 more reps - racked again for another 15 breaths followed by whatever else is left in me. By the last rep I should be pushing with everything I got. I will also use undocumented static reps following a set to inflict a little more damage to the muscle. After the muscle group has been trained - I will follow with the extreme stretching to stretch muscle fascia.

The split will run on an every other day protocal with two days off here and there... I will start with a Sunday-Tuesday-Thursday split; taking an extra day for cardio and core training when enrgy levels are high and time permits.

Day 1:* A-1*
Day 2: REST
Day 3: *A-2*
Day 4: REST
Day 5: *B-1*
Day 6: REST
Day 7: REST
Day 8: *B-2*
Day 9: REST
Day 10: *C-1*
Day 11: REST
Day 12: *C-2*
Day 13: REST
Day 14: REST
*Repeat*

The whole body gets trained 3 times every 2 weeks 

*ALPHA-1*

Back Thickness - *Rack Deadlifts* (6 Reps, Rest Then 3 reps)
Back Width - *Hammer Strength Lat Front Pulldowns* (15-20 Rest-Pause Reps)
Chest - *Hammer Flat Press* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Shoulders - *Front Military Press* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Triceps - *Close Grip Bench* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)

*ALPHA-2*

Quads - *Hack Squats* (10 Reps, Rest Then 20 Reps)
Hams - *Hammer Seated Leg Curl* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Calves - *Hammer Seated Calve Raises* (12 Reps)
Biceps - *Barbell Curls* (15-20 Rest-Pause Reps)
Forearms - *Reverse Grip Cambered Curls* (12 Reps)

*BRAVO-1*

Back Thickness - *Barbell Rows* (12 Reps)
Back Width - *Close Grip Pull Ups* (15-20 Rest-Pause Reps)
Chest - *Flat Bench Press* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Shoulders - *Hammer Military Front Press* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Triceps - *Incline Tri Extensions* (15-30 Rest-Pause Reps)

*BRAVO-2*

Quads - *Squats* (6 Reps, Rest Then 20 Reps)
Hams - *Romainian Dead Lift* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Calves - *Leg Press Calve Raises* (12 Reps)
Biceps - *Incline Dumbbell Curls* (15-20 Rest-Pause Reps)
Forearms - *Dumbbell Hammer* Curls (12 Reps)

*CHARLIE-1*

Back Thickness - *Hammer Rows* (12 Reps)
Back Width - *Wide Grip Pull Ups* (15-20 Rest-Pause Reps)
Chest - Incline *Dumbbell Press* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Shoulders - *Dumbbell Shoulder Press* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Triceps - *Seated Dumbbell Extensions* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)

*CHARLIE-2*

Quads - *Leg Press* (10 Reps, Rest Then 20 Reps)
Hams - *Standing Leg Curl* (11-15 Rest-Pause Reps)
Calves - *Hack Calve Raises* (12 Reps)
Biceps - *Cambered Preacher Curls* (15-20 Rest-Pause Reps)
Forearms - *Machine Rope Curls* (12 Reps)


*Diet*
Diet will be carb/pro and fat/pro combos depending on time of the day and activity levels. This can be considered a clean bulker... plenty of food with some restraints. Ocassional carb loads will be used.

*Sups*
Bulking sups will include a* multi-vitamin and mineral*, 4-6g *EFA's* and 8-10g *Vitamin C*. 10g of *glutamine* will be taken at night. I will also do occasional carb loads with *Cell Tech*.

----------


## Qex

Nark and swolecat I am interested in what you two have to say about this? It sounds like a good plan? Is it as good as "traditional methods?" It is definately an exciting read and I am excited to try it out.

----------


## diamonds

I have actually done the DC program listed on this site before and didn't like it. At first I liked it because it was a change from the norm, but after 3-4 weeks I felt like I was going backwards. You really have to life your ass off on this program. I mean you REALLY have to push your limits like you've never done before. Unfortunately, MOST people do not have the ability to lift with the intensity as needed with DC protocol.
IMO you need two things for this routine. 
1. A good workout partner that can help push you to your maximum potential.
2. A lot of juice. Without it you are guaranteed to spiral into over training.

Remember, MOST of the people who recommend this style of training are very experience BB's taking extremely high doses of gear. This program isn't just meant for anyone, IMO!

----------


## IronReload04

> I have actually done the DC program listed on this site before and didn't like it. At first I liked it because it was a change from the norm, but after 3-4 weeks I felt like I was going backwards. You really have to life your ass off on this program. I mean you REALLY have to push your limits like you've never done before. Unfortunately, MOST people do not have the ability to lift with the intensity as needed with DC protocol.
> IMO you need two things for this routine. 
> 1. A good workout partner that can help push you to your maximum potential.
> 2. A lot of juice. Without it you are guaranteed to spiral into over training.
> 
> Remember, MOST of the people who recommend this style of training are very experience BB's taking extremely high doses of gear. This program isn't just meant for anyone, IMO!


1. you are doing the program incorrectly if you are overtraining. Either you are doing more than you are supposed to, you are not eating the required 2 grams of protein a day, (whey is only a supplent). Or you have below average recovery ability in which you would switch to the 2 way split

Or you are ignoring the cruise period

Not everyone who uses this program is on gear, im not on gear. The program as designed, is fine for average jo regarding recover abilities.




This is exactly why this program is not for everyone. only a seed of a chosen breed should be on this program, it is intense. Its only for those who wish to push their limits to a level of muscularity that the human body was not designed for

----------


## Warrior

> Or you are ignoring the cruise period


As I understand it - every 6-8 weeks (depending on gains) you need to take a 10-14 day day cruise of straight sets (no rest-pausing) at roughly 90 percent 1RM on the big lifts... and skipping workouts if you need it. Right? I want to get this right to give it it's fair shake down...

Also, if on some gear (like a basic test/deca stack) how has that changed when you should cruise or how often - or how long. Is there a way to know when your cruise should be over?

Did you see the outline draft I made in the above post? I hope that illustrates DC well...

Interesting routine - and when one catches my eye - I really need to give it a shot and test the waters. Dante should put his thoughts into a paperback (or even an e-book) so it becomes more mainstream....

----------


## Zanelike

I am really interested to hear how this works for you. There sounds to be method to the madness for sure. Obviously mental prep is going to be a big key, just curious if you are doing anything to keep yourself 'in the zone'?

----------


## Warrior

> I am really interested to hear how this works for you. There sounds to be method to the madness for sure. Obviously mental prep is going to be a big key, just curious if you are doing anything to keep yourself 'in the zone'?


I am always in the zone brah  :Wink/Grin:  Seriously... I have tried a lot of programs and theories... and I have had people actually walk up and shake my hand after seeing me nail out workouts based on intense things like Staley's EDT or Hatfield's Holistic stuff... I'd give doggcrapp it's fair shake for sure...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Steve80

1. I just read this and I am confused to what the rest pause reps are, can someone explain this?

2. Is this what a workout should look like:

example:
Chest- Flat bench, warmup 135-10, 185-10, All out 225 till failure

shoulders-Military press- warmup 135-10, 185-10, 225 till failure

triceps- Close Grip 115-10, 135-10, 185 till failure

back width-Lat pulls, 100-10, 110-10, 150 till failure 

back thickness- 135-10, 185-10, 225 till failure

Something like that?

----------


## Warrior

> 1. I just read this and I am confused to what the rest pause reps are, can someone explain this?


Did you read this?

2) Each exercise is as many warmups as you feel you need, then one rest-pause set which is the workset. Like you warm up, then hit the exercise until failure, 15 deep breaths, hit it again until failure (you should get half the reps or thereabouts), 15 more deep breaths then one more set (again, half the reps of the previous mini-set). Then you stretch, you can stretch after the exercise or after a few related exercise, like I do bicep workset, forearms workset, then stretch biceps and forearms (makes sense to me). You can do chest/triceps/shoulder worksets and then stretch all three bodyparts or stretch the muscle in question after its exercise, either way works.

Incidentally not all exercises are rest-paused, only chest, shoulders, triceps, biceps, backwidth and some hamstring exercises; calves and forearms are straight-setted for 12 reps; other exercises have their own protocols. Quads are one heavy set (4-6 if a squat, 6-10 if a leg press or hack squat) and then a 20 rep widowmaker, incidentally Dante has often said that you don't have to do the widowmaker on the same exercise as the heavy set, like you can do free squats for 4-6 and then hack squats for your 20 repper. (he said that 'cause really big guys have problems breathing for 20 rep free squats but it doesn't just apply to them); deadlifts and rack deadlifts are 6-8 heavy, 3-4 heavier (50-60lb difference for me but I doubt that's absolute); bent rows and t-bar rows are a straight set of 12; sumo leg press is a 12-20 straight set, leg curls are 20-30 rest-paused, SLDL to be honest I'm not sure, I've seen conflicting advice, one is a straight set of 12, the other is to do six reps, and keep adding 10lbs to the bar until you can't get six, then next time start around 40lbs under the weight that stumped you.

Other muscles get a rep range in which your rest pause set must come under, for chest and shoulders it's 11-15rp, triceps it's 11-15rp (except skullcrushers which is 15-30 rp), biceps is 15-20 (preacher curls 11-15rp), back width (pulldowns etc) and dips are 15-20rp, err, what've I forgotten..

----------


## Steve80

Ok so for example

Bench- 135 warmup, 185 warmup, All out 225-10 ten breaths, 225-5 10 breaths,225-2 10 breaths, 225-1, 225 static

or would it be more like this because of the 11-15 rep range

same wram up as above, then all out, 245 6, 10 breaths, 245, 3, 10 breaths, 245 2, 245 static.

----------


## diamonds

Here is my main issue with the program. It focuses on being able to grow more over the course of a year than the typical once a week routine. You break the muscle down just enough to get it to recover fast so you can train that muscle again in 4 days. 

So i could do a little damage to my muscle and train it twice in 8 days, or I could do extreme damage to it and just train it once a week. Which one will net you better gains? I mean isn't the goal of BB to break down your muscle as good as possible, wait for it to recover and grow, then do it all again.

Less damage to muscle fibers = less gains.....more damage = more gains (as long as you allow adequate recovery time!)

Just as he uses the guy stranded on the Island example. If you only have a 135 lb. barbell, you aren't going to grow into a monster no matter what you do. You aren't doing enough damage to your muscles to get them to grow. If you break down your muscle just enough to get it to grow, how much growth do you actually think you will get? I just don't see the advantage of this program. 

IMO, I think you will get better gains by really breaking down the muscle tissue in 1 session with adequate recovery time, than just breaking it down a little but with multiple sessions. The only thing I see as an advantage with the DC program is that it doesn't tax you CNS nearly as bad as a 4 exercise- 20 set routine would. 

I'm not saying the DC program isn't good, I just don't see why it is better than training each muscle group only once a week.

----------


## IronReload04

> As I understand it - every 6-8 weeks (depending on gains) you need to take a 10-14 day day cruise of straight sets (no rest-pausing) at roughly 90 percent 1RM on the big lifts... and skipping workouts if you need it. Right? I want to get this right to give it it's fair shake down...
> 
> Also, if on some gear (like a basic test/deca stack) how has that changed when you should cruise or how often - or how long. Is there a way to know when your cruise should be over?
> 
> Did you see the outline draft I made in the above post? I hope that illustrates DC well...
> 
> Interesting routine - and when one catches my eye - I really need to give it a shot and test the waters. Dante should put his thoughts into a paperback (or even an e-book) so it becomes more mainstream....


I am not by any means one of the guys high on the ladder or anything, but i have a pretty good feel for the program

ya for a cruise

its pretty individual for some, that means that guys typically blast for 6 weeks and cruise for 2 weeks. some guys take it up to 8, even some take it up to 12. yet others blast for 4 and cruise for 1. 

dropping a meal is reccomended but not required

no rest pausing. all sets are straght sets. aiming for like 15-20 reps in most exercises. no failure

check your pm regarding the gear use

----------


## IronReload04

> Here is my main issue with the program. It focuses on being able to grow more over the course of a year than the typical once a week routine. You break the muscle down just enough to get it to recover fast so you can train that muscle again in 4 days. 
> 
> So i could do a little damage to my muscle and train it twice in 8 days, or I could do extreme damage to it and just train it once a week. Which one will net you better gains? I mean isn't the goal of BB to break down your muscle as good as possible, wait for it to recover and grow, then do it all again.
> 
> Less damage to muscle fibers = less gains.....more damage = more gains (as long as you allow adequate recovery time!)
> 
> Just as he uses the guy stranded on the Island example. If you only have a 135 lb. barbell, you aren't going to grow into a monster no matter what you do. You aren't doing enough damage to your muscles to get them to grow. If you break down your muscle just enough to get it to grow, how much growth do you actually think you will get? I just don't see the advantage of this program. 
> 
> IMO, I think you will get better gains by really breaking down the muscle tissue in 1 session with adequate recovery time, than just breaking it down a little but with multiple sessions. The only thing I see as an advantage with the DC program is that it doesn't tax you CNS nearly as bad as a 4 exercise- 20 set routine would. 
> ...


i dont really know what dante was thinking when he wrote that, but im pretty sure every muscle is hit TWICE in FIVE days. A monday workout and a friday workout is 2 workouts in five days. keep that in mind. 


What I have found out for myself is this
-LESS MUSCLE DAMAGE = MORE GAINS. and less damage is faster recover. thus we are growing at a faster rate than conventional trainers. You must make a decision on your own, ask yourself this, are you getting dramatically larger month after month, or are ou wasting your time and going nowhere?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

the number one reason for overtraining is the CNS and the CNS gets burned out fastes by failure training. 
Its easy to do 10 sets for a muscle and grow and do it often without overtraining if you just dont go to failure ever. This is the trick powerlifters use. 

So DC training is not the training that is the least straining on the body. The opposit imo. That is not saying it doesnt work though. Hell I grew like a weed on it. But there is just as good alternatives that puts less strain on the CNS.

The one misstake everyone does with multiple set workouts is that they take all sets to failure. That is doomed to fail  :Frown:

----------


## diamonds

> i dont really know what dante was thinking when he wrote that, but im pretty sure every muscle is hit TWICE in FIVE days. A monday workout and a friday workout is 2 workouts in five days. keep that in mind. 
> 
> 
> What I have found out for myself is this
> -LESS MUSCLE DAMAGE = MORE GAINS. and less damage is faster recover. thus we are growing at a faster rate than conventional trainers. You must make a decision on your own, ask yourself this, are you getting dramatically larger month after month, or are ou wasting your time and going nowhere?


I see your point. I think the key to the whole mass building thing is this:

We need to find the happy median where we damage the muscle enough to get good growth, but not too much that we can't recover quickly. I just don't think the DC routine provides ENOUGH damage to warrant Growth. IMO

That is why I like my 4 day a week routine with high intensity and minimal working set for each muscle group. 
When I tried DC's method I felt like I needed more than just one exercise per body part. When I did this, it just made the workouts way too long.

----------


## HULKBOY

i thought that way too about DC training you know not enogh load on the body. but after i followed it to the T it seriously kicked my ass.. you must have done it wrong or not followed it right because it is taxing enough with only the one excersize/body part..

----------


## diamonds

It very well may be taxing but that does not necessarily that you have sufficiently damaged your muscle fibers. Just because you get worn out doesn't mean you have taxed your muscles effectively.

----------


## IronReload04

> It very well may be taxing but that does not necessarily that you have sufficiently damaged your muscle fibers. Just because you get worn out doesn't mean you have taxed your muscles effectively.


1. Are you really so sure of to what extent muscels need to be broken down for the stimulus to over compensate during recovery?

2. Just because you are worn out doesnt mean that your muscles have been taxed sufficienty to overcompensate during recovery? Perhaps you curled a soup can 1000 times?

3. Even if "you dont feel sufficently damaged" HOw can you be so sure the stimulus isnt there and that progress wont happen. 2 months down the road if your hammer chest press is up 30 pounds, your inline bench is up 25 pounds, your squat is up 30 pounds, you b.b. military press is up 20 pounds, and you dont feel like you were getting sufficiently damaged during this time, do you think your still going to be the same size????

----------


## IronReload04

> It very well may be taxing but that does not necessarily that you have sufficiently damaged your muscle fibers. Just because you get worn out doesn't mean you have taxed your muscles effectively.


GO over at intense muscle . com, and repeat that statement. Because you will have a high number of fellows claiming otherwise, because after seeing the gains we have made, their is no convincing us otherwise

----------


## IronReload04

and i will tell you what. after dcing for about a year and making mind boggling gains, i cant even comprehend how my old ways of training wasnt overtraiining me just like you cant believe that dc ways are more efficient at growing muscle than yours.

But in the grand scheme of things, dc is not the only system that works, their are many wise and logical options. I love dorians methods by the way also. At the end of the day, all that matters is progress and not changing a working thing

so if what you are doing is getting you larger month after month, by all means keep doing what your doing

----------


## diamonds

> 1. Are you really so sure of to what extent muscels need to be broken down for the stimulus to over compensate during recovery?
> 
> 2. Just because you are worn out doesnt mean that your muscles have been taxed sufficienty to overcompensate during recovery? Perhaps you curled a soup can 1000 times?


No one REALLY knows to what extent a muscle must be broken down to stimulate optimum growth. I must say that I don't have the slightest clue. One can be worn out or tired from too high intensity. What I mean by this is that if you don't rest long enough between sets or you use all your energy using bad form or cheat sets, you will not necessarily have taxed your muscles in the correct manner. You are over-exerted physically and cardiovascularly by unloading a moving truck, but by no means have you taxed your muscles.

----------


## IronReload04

Dc really opened up my mind to how taxed a muscle REALLY needs to be for the message

----------


## mitch911

you get some weird looks in the gym when ur on a machine for only like 1 full out set lol...i gave it a shot a little less than a year ago..i like how ur in the gym for little time i was in there 50 mins done everything 3 days a week..threw on the weight pretty fast..i had to stop when i cut seriously b/c theres no way to beat ur logbook on low cals/carbs.

----------


## Warrior

> No one REALLY knows to what extent a muscle must be broken down to stimulate optimum growth. I must say that I don't have the slightest clue. One can be worn out or tired from too high intensity. What I mean by this is that if you don't rest long enough between sets or you use all your energy using bad form or cheat sets, you will not necessarily have taxed your muscles in the correct manner. You are over-exerted physically and cardiovascularly by unloading a moving truck, but by no means have you taxed your muscles.


It can vary a lot between different people... but there exist a peak that you must always retrain, at the height of, to get the most gains. And you must have an appropriate stimulus to get a high enough peak...

The Bompa Supercompensation curve is probably the best way to illustrate this...

Here is one I made a few years back for this Web site after reading his Periodization book:

*Stage I:* You go to the gym and balls out on biceps. This creates a stimulus followed by a fatique effect that drops your performance ability... if you went back a couple hours and tried to work them again you would feel sluggish and motivation would be low... and the muscle would not be recovered.

*Stage II:* At this point, your body bgeins to repair and return to normal homeostatis. It begins recovery. If you lift hard and heavy everyday with full intensity but not enough rest, you will continuely be stuck at this stage... AKA, no progress.

*Stage III:* This is where the difference happens. The system will overcompensate to allow more ATP/CP stores for greater energy and increased performance. Hitting the highest peak of this supercompensation is the goal.

*Stage IV:* But, if you decide to take some time off and no longer give your system the stimulus to keep the gains - it will return to normal levels and detraining begins.

----------


## IronReload04

The only thing i hope you get from dc is that - make sure what ever you are doing is giving you dramatic results month after month be it high volume or your own hybrid methods or what ever

----------


## majorpecs

I did my first workout yesterday utilizing the dogcrapp method. That workout KILLS! I think what puts it over the top is adding in the extreme stretching, those stretches, if done properly totally wipe out what's left of the muscle group. I will be adding in the burst cycling method with the doggcrapp training routine and see where i'm at in 4 weeks. I have a feeling i'm going to love the results.

----------


## Warrior

> I did my first workout yesterday utilizing the dogcrapp method. That workout KILLS! I think what puts it over the top is adding in the extreme stretching, those stretches, if done properly totally wipe out what's left of the muscle group. I will be adding in the burst cycling method with the doggcrapp training routine and see where i'm at in 4 weeks. I have a feeling i'm going to love the results.


I'll be interested in your results with this fo sho... are you using AAS as well?

----------


## majorpecs

> I'll be interested in your results with this fo sho... are you using AAS as well?


Right now I'm cruising on some test e, and I'm priming for a short burst cycle that will consist of:

1-4 Prop 300mg ed
1-4 decca 150mg ed
104 tren 100mg ed
slin 10IU pwo

then 6 weeks of pct with proviron , nolva, slin, and maybe some clomid.

----------


## Jimmya73

> 1-4 decca 150mg ed


deca as in nandrolone deconate or nandrolone pp?

----------


## majorpecs

> deca as in nandrolone deconate or nandrolone pp?


 :7up:  nandrolone pp

----------


## Doggcrapp

> Here is my main issue with the program. It focuses on being able to grow more over the course of a year than the typical once a week routine. You break the muscle down just enough to get it to recover fast so you can train that muscle again in 4 days. 
> 
> So i could do a little damage to my muscle and train it twice in 8 days, or I could do extreme damage to it and just train it once a week. Which one will net you better gains? I mean isn't the goal of BB to break down your muscle as good as possible, wait for it to recover and grow, then do it all again.
> 
> Less damage to muscle fibers = less gains.....more damage = more gains (as long as you allow adequate recovery time!)
> 
> Just as he uses the guy stranded on the Island example. If you only have a 135 lb. barbell, you aren't going to grow into a monster no matter what you do. You aren't doing enough damage to your muscles to get them to grow. If you break down your muscle just enough to get it to grow, how much growth do you actually think you will get? I just don't see the advantage of this program. 
> 
> IMO, I think you will get better gains by really breaking down the muscle tissue in 1 session with adequate recovery time, than just breaking it down a little but with multiple sessions. The only thing I see as an advantage with the DC program is that it doesn't tax you CNS nearly as bad as a 4 exercise- 20 set routine would. 
> ...


Mentzer did one set, Yates did low sets, and Michalik and Defendis did up to 80 sets per bodypart. All were on drugs. Michalik was on scary amounts of drugs for that matter. And after 5-6 hours in the gym for years on years he ended up only as a second or third tier pro bodybuilder. Was it worth it? Losing all that valuable time in his life? Once a growth response is met in a workout, pretty much everything you do after that is burning up glycogen stores (and maybe even catabolizing muscle mass which would be akin to taking one step forward and 1/2 a step back). 
So with your way of thinking Diamonds why stop there? Why not do 1000 sets per bodyparts? Why not 500? Why not 100? Well Michalik was using every drug under the sun and would of looked lanky next to Yates so I dont agree with the "obsessive compulsive" hammer myself into oblivion thought mentality. Ever see some of those huge superheavy powerlifters (who do limited movements in their training)? Did Ronnie Coleman and Johnny Jackson look like they were lacking huge gobs of muscle mass doing limited powerlifting movements before venturing into bodybuilding? No they both looked like smaller versions of themselves today. 
Thats the whole problem with this sport--its based on peoples "oh my god I wont grow if I dont do this and that and that over there"....its all about obsessive compulsiveness. 
Ill tell you what I think is sad. I got guys gaining 20-50lbs in a year repeatedly, from pro's down to top amateurs down to gymrats. Im pretty sure that Ive proven my body of work many times over. I feel sorry for guys who are doing 20 sets per bodypart and spending 3 plus hours in the gym "because they feel if they dont, they wont grow"........and they end up 6-10lbs larger in a years time. What a waste of time for what comes out to less gains than for people who grasped that this is all about progression.

----------


## SwoleCat

You definitely see a lot more people as a whole OVERTRAINING than you see UNDERTRAINING.

~SC~

----------


## diamonds

DC, you are very reputable among many people (not just limited to those on this forum). By no means am I bagging on you or your program. I have seen many people attest to your program. I am just trying to fully understand the concept of the program before I just jump in an do it. Personally, I don't believe that most people are capable of training the way this program is designed. Sure, if you were there coaching them and pushing them through the whole workout they could, but not on their own. I think all of us are capable of stepping it up a few notches no matter how hadr we * think*  we are training. I'm sure if you took one day and watched most people do a workout based on your program, you would laugh and say "no wonder you're not making any gains, you aren't working close to hard enough".
One could get away with doing just one set to complete failure and combining it with extreme stretching. * However,*  most people do not push themselves even close to what their max potential is. Therefore they are not benefiting from the program as it is intended. For example, a guy could go through your workout and really feel like he pushed himself on one good all-out set with rest pause and stretching. Now if he did the next workout with [b] you [b] training him, he would be pushed way beyond his imagination. Way beyond what* he thought* was complete failure 
I have ben lifting for about 10 years and have a pretty good understanding of bodybuilding and muscle mechanics. I am just now starting to figure out how to push myself to the max with the least amount of work. I am currently doing the HIT routine and the other day I did 3 sets of over-head DB presses. Set 1: 110 X 10 Set 2: 125 X 5 Set 3: 100 X 13
This is all I did for Triceps and my sh*t was sore for 4 days! I never thought it was possible but I clearly proved myself wrong. I used to kick the crap out of my arms but not anymore. My arms are currently 18 1/2 inches cold and my triceps are very impressive

----------


## majorpecs

> You definitely see a lot more people as a whole OVERTRAINING than you see UNDERTRAINING.
> 
> ~SC~


AMEN...i don't know how many of my friends I've tried to get this through to. They start working out and go 6 days a week and never give their body a chance to recover. Then they end up getting burnt out and stop working out totally. I think a very important part of the whole process is RECOVERY, and the DC method along with several others, totally maximize the recovery process and that's why people see such good gains on it.

----------


## NotSmall

> You definitely see a lot more people as a whole OVERTRAINING than you see UNDERTRAINING.
> 
> ~SC~


My chest is still lagging because for the first few years I trained I kicked the shit out of it constantly, and the best part is as I noticed it falling behind I just kept adding exercises and sets!
I have since adopted a training routine influenced heavily by DC and my chest is finally catching up some.

----------


## Jonnycatz

Hey Doggcrap? Would u consider it beneficial to perform additional extreme stretching on non-workout days? Perhaps it would help with recovery or possibly enhance gains? or not? Thanx

----------

